# ship to shore radio:



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone out there know why my radio won't send or receive? I have the 8' antenna, but I call out for a radio check and I can't hear anyone respond. I have no idea if anyone can hear me. Would this be an antenna problem? Or a radio problem? Thanks for any info...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Bluewalleye said:


> Anyone out there know why my radio won't send or receive? I have the 8' antenna, but I call out for a radio check and I can't hear anyone respond. I have no idea if anyone can hear me. Would this be an antenna problem? Or a radio problem? Thanks for any info...


Bluewalleye,
Do you hear other people using their radios? A couple years ago I could hear people but they couldnt hear me. After some checks on my antenna connection and grounding. A friend suggested a new mic. So I go a hold of the company and ordered just a mic for my radio. It turns out that was the problem with my radio.
Hope this helps you.

Ron


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

r u sure it will not send? could just be your speaker. mine went out and had to use an auxiliary external speaker. and was your antenna soldered at the base connection


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> r u sure it will not send? could just be your speaker. mine went out and had to use an auxiliary external speaker. and was your antenna soldered at the base connection


I am not sure if anyone can hear me. Cause every time I ask for a radio check, I never get a response back. I get very little chatter on the radio. Then I asked someone one day if anyone was talking on the radio and the guy said it was non stop chatter. So I am not receiving much at all. I get a little chatter, but I have no idea if they are close by and that is the reason. I ask for a radio check after I hear someone on the radio. But no one responds. Also I didn't put the radio on, so I am not sure if they soldered the connection or not.... Is there someway I can check?? thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

unscrew it from radio. and look to see if the wire is soldered to the connector shaft.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Easiest way to check your antenna is to hook your radio up to a friend's working antenna. If it works, you have an antenna problem; if not, a radio problem.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> unscrew it from radio. and look to see if the wire is soldered to the connector shaft.


I looked at it yesterday, and no it isn't soldered at the tip. Do you believe that could be my whole problem?? Thanks


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rod bender bob said:


> Easiest way to check your antenna is to hook your radio up to a friend's working antenna. If it works, you have an antenna problem; if not, a radio problem.


That is a pretty good idea. Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a new antenna I bought at cabelas bargain cave and it worked good at first. then the boat broke down and we started calling for help then people couldn't hear me then I couldn't hear them. I called the cg and gave a mayday call and they could hear me and I could hear them but nobody else could hear me and I couldn't hear anybody. the cg got a boat to come tow us in. they got within about 500 ft from my boat and then we could talk. it was a bad antenna. I learned to never try to save a few $$ on safety gear.

you can try your radio on someone else's boat or try another radio on your antenna. this will tell you which is bad. to bad we don't live closer together. I have an extra antenna and radio you could use to test your boat.
sherman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Majority of radio problems are the antenna, with most of those being the connector. My bet is a poor connection at the connector. Either corrosion or broken center conductor

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded. That video was pretty kool. They sure do make it look easy. I will get this thing figured out. Cause going out 10 to 15 miles is not very smart without a working radio....


----------

